# clomid no prescription update - pregnant lost baby



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

when I found out I was pregnant i felt as if I couldnt write to say, incase i encouraged others to do so. But now having lost my baby again ( only 5 1/2 weeks so no one else cares of course). I feel able to come back . I am back to my blackness.l am finally seeing gyny on monday, but if i dont get any active and fast help Ill do same again. Not one person understands , I dont even feel sad about the lost baby I just feel dead myself, and so angry I could explode, I just hate everything and everyone, I just dont know what to do anymore, Im not as strong as you who have dealt with 4 or 5 miscarriages, I dont think I can take much more. have spent whole week trying to find some councilling, my dr s surgery said no 6 weeks+, councill emergency mental health said contact sands, they as last time didnt even bother to return my calls, and you all judge me for taking clomid without prescription , its not like i dont search and search for help first. i really am lost again now i just dont konw what to do, ill bet gyny tommorrow will be no help, probably say ( or think at leastthink) im not fit to be a mother because im depressed again.. i know theres nothing you can do, i just needed someone to tell.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I am so sorry to read that you experienced a miscarriage...it doesn't matter how "far gone" the pregnancy was, a miscarriage is heartbreaking at whatever stage  

No-one was judging you for taking unprescribed clomid, we were all just very concerned for your health and well being because it's not a good idea to do it.

At least you have an appointment with your gynae tomorrow so hopefully they will be able to advise you of your best options and you never know, they may be able to prescribe you clomid and offer you proper monitoring  Perhaps they have some form of counselling at the clinic, especially in light of this being your 2nd ? I would definitely ask them as I'm sure they should at least be able to refer you if that's what you feel would be a help to you.

There is a Pregnancy loss board on this website too so you may find that helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

The ttc journey can often be a hard and lonely one and I'm pretty sure that the majority of us can appreciate your feelings of anger and hurt....but for what it's worth, we are all here to support one another 

Anyway, I hope you get some answers and professional assistance from your gynae. Maybe write down a list of questions to ask at your appointment as I always find it helpful so that I don't forget anything.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi snowangel
i'm so very sorry you lost your baby.  
i have just read your previous threads and i hope you don't feel people were judging you, i don't think that was anyone's intention.  you must have been very frightened when you had bad side effects, i think people were genuinely concerned for you.
whilst i can't say i have experience of your exact situation, and without wanting to patronise you, i do understand all too well your desperation to have a baby.
i hope you get the help you need at your appointment tomorrow.  as others have said on the previous thread, the advice your GP gave you was certainly not the same information we were given by our's, so here's hoping that seeing a different doctor tomorrow will bring a better outcome for you.
x


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Minxy, Im so lost i dont know what to do , just fighting with dh, poor thing doesnt know what to do , i just feel so useless, just cant see a future without children (or just child one would do)  everybody i see seems to be pregnant. Thank you so much for  replying I do know you lot here understand, of course you do........... somtimes you can feel so lonely. im really glad ive come back now, just want magic wand on all our heads and we would be ok eh !!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you joeyrella, your replies are really a support to me, i should have written earlier, its just so hard isnt it xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

its so hard, i find the constant roller coaster of hope and dissapointment unbearable but at the same time i can't give up either.  i don't think there is any other type of pain that has the same effect on you and where you are faced by constant reminders.
i really hope you get some different answers tomorrow, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I think we can all relate to the ups and downs of ttc....trying to achieve what so many others appear to manage at the drop of a hat.  

Keep us updated about your appointment today 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi snowangel
just popping in to see how you got on today?


----------

